#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Introduce Yourself >  >  Ayubowan Hub.lk

## harshanas

Hello,

I'm Harshana and I'm currently an undergraduate student and a software developer at a leading tech startup in Sri Lanka. I'm interested about Sri Lankan startup ecosystem, innovations and all sorts of tech stuff. So I'll mostly share content around those topics with you guys in the future.

Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Beacon

> Hello,
> 
> I'm Harshana and I'm currently an undergraduate student and a software developer at a leading tech startup in Sri Lanka. I'm interested about Sri Lankan startup ecosystem, innovations and all sorts of tech stuff. So I'll mostly share content around those topics with you guys in the future.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Harshana,
Welcome to The HUB Sri Lanka, We have a very special for Startup Entrepreneurs and Tech Enthusiastic like you. Looking forward to see your amazing contribution to the community  :Smile:

----------


## harshanas

> Hi Harshana,
> Welcome to The HUB Sri Lanka, We have a very special for Startup Entrepreneurs and Tech Enthusiastic like you. Looking forward to see your amazing contribution to the community


Thanks for replying and I'm really excited to experience this opportunity.  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello,
> 
> I'm Harshana and I'm currently an undergraduate student and a software developer at a leading tech startup in Sri Lanka. I'm interested about Sri Lankan startup ecosystem, innovations and all sorts of tech stuff. So I'll mostly share content around those topics with you guys in the future.
> 
> Thanks


hi Harshana,looking forward for your posts

----------


## Moana

Hi Harshanas! 
Glad to meet you here in The Hub :Embarrassment:

----------

